# US Olympic Team Pants



## cv_fan (Feb 15, 2010)

Does anyone know what pants the Olympic team wears? They look like normal jeans for the most part.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Burton made them. They're specially designed snowboard pants specifically designed to look like jeans (while not sucking like jeans). 

I wouldn't be surprised if Burton makes a version you can buy if you really really want them. I also think that a couple of other companies have already probably put out pants that have the same effect.

Edit: Burton sponsored the U.S. snowboard team


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Burton has some GoreTex snowboarding jeans already on the market. They're fucking ridiculously expensive. Like $400 expensive or something retarded like that.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

I cant stand the U.S. Teams outfits....they look like gay lumberjacks


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

I like the pants as well. But, I'm sure they're going to be expensive.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Mr. Polonia said:


> I cant stand the U.S. Teams outfits....they look like gay lumberjacks


Naw, gay lumberjacks would dress more the figure skaters, with a beard. The U.S. team "outfits" were clearly designed by some flamming heterosexaul.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

sedition said:


> Naw, gay lumberjacks would dress more the figure skaters, with a beard. The U.S. team "outfits" were clearly designed by some flamming heterosexaul.


Yea...Ralph Lauren and Burton combined....both were critiqued by Queer Eye For The Straight Guy


----------



## cv_fan (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I think these are the pants:GearTrade - Burton - Burton Maiden Denim Snowboard Pants, but I can't seem to find them on the Burton website. 

Edit: These are women's pants.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

DC makes few 10k snowboarding jeans with Exotex... DC Warp-D. DC Sega. Not too expensive... Brociety had DC Warp-D for a while for less than 60 bucks...

http://www.backcountry.com/outdoorgear/DC-Sega-10-Slim-Pant-Mens/DCS1551M.html


----------

